# gap between fascia and roof deck, gutters involved



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Can you take a picture from outside? 
Is it possible they installed a vented drip edge?
If its a gap left from removing the 1x trim, a drip edge would at least cover it. 
I wouldn't worry about the air being let in,a little extra intake is harmless. May actually help as many homes are undervented at the eaves.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I agree with PatChap regarding "incorrect balance of airflow". Scratch that off your worry list. 
A metal drip edge can be retrofitted but you need to be sure the shingles at the eve hang a bit past the metal edge to avoid the chance of water wicking up through capillary action. 

also I second PatCaps picture request.


----------



## dmcoleman (Jan 1, 2016)

"gap between fascia and roof deck, gutters involved" I cannot get camera underneath shingles for picture. However, I ran my hand along the underside of shingles and there is not guard there. Shingles do hang over edge of gutter edge. I have soffit vents, ridge vents and a gable vent in addition to the gaps in question. Will try to attach pictures later inside and out. New and need to learn how. Thank you so much.
Dot


----------



## dmcoleman (Jan 1, 2016)

*"gap between fascia and roof, gutters involvd*

"gap between fascia and roof, gutters involved"







lain:
I have previewed the the photos from my computer. Hope they open for you. If they do, you will be able to see the gaps. As I said earlier, I could not get the camera under the shingles to get a shot of the underside but by feeling and peeking, there were no signs of any flashing.
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Its hard to say from the pictures but that gap doesn't seem extreme. To me where fascia and roof deck meet its not totally uncommon to have a bit of a gap like 1/8 to a 1/4 inch in some places. Rough carpentry isn't like cabinet making.

I would be more concerned about a lack of drip edge than a small gap between fascia and roof deck.


----------



## dmcoleman (Jan 1, 2016)

*"gap between facia and roof, gutters involved"*

Thanks so much Craig. This has been a stressful roofing project in the middle of winter - even in Mississippi it has been freezing!:smileot


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

craig11152 said:


> Its hard to say from the pictures but that gap doesn't seem extreme. To me where fascia and roof deck meet its not totally uncommon to have a bit of a gap like 1/8 to a 1/4 inch in some places. Rough carpentry isn't like cabinet making.
> 
> I would be more concerned about a lack of drip edge than a small gap between fascia and roof deck.


+1

When they are worrisome is when you have to bend up a custom drip edge to conceal them. 

Standard drip edge should cover it and should be minimum standard.


----------



## VLM. (Jan 1, 2021)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> When they are worrisome is when you have to bend up a custom drip edge to conceal them.
> 
> Standard drip edge should cover it and should be minimum standard.



I recently had new gutters installed, he pulled out the drip edge to put the gutters behind, but left the drip edge pulled out by several inches and now water splashes from the gutter up to the fascia board and roof deck, I was also working on the inside and noticed a gap between the fascia and roof deck which used to be covered by the drip edge but now is not and now the top of the fascia is wet. He also cut the edge of the roof itself and now water can drip in which would be why the top of the fascia is wet.
One what should be done about the gap, I have a huge wasp problem and don't need them in my vented roof.
Two should the drip edge be pushed back a bit?
Hopefully the pictures load


----------

